# Starting up a new planted aquarium 30gal - lighting



## mikesven (Aug 9, 2010)

I am currently in the process of setting up a new 30gal planted aquarium (24"w x 17"h x 18"d). I will be using a pressurized co2 system, and have seachem flourite as my substrate. I am unsure as too what I should do for lighting though. Currently the hood on the aquarium has 2x 15w 10,000k florescent bulbs, but I do not think these will supply the proper light needed. Is there any recommendations on what I should be looking at lighting wise to get me into the medium to high light range? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mikesven (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump ... Any help would be great!


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

You are correct, you don't have enough light. T5 HO is quickly becoming the standard on planted tanks. Unfortunately, T5 HO also makes determining the required light a little more difficult. Because these lights produce more lumens per watt they do not conform to the watts per gallon rule. I am just starting to replace my power compact lighting with T5 HO so I'm not really conformable recommending anything as of yet, however, you might try something simple like the Hagen Power Glo. They are fairly inexpensive and come in twin tube configuration (2x24w). That should get you in and around the medium light threshold. You can add one, and if you feel you want more light, you could easily add another. They also come with bulbs which many T5 HO don't 

That said, hopefully someone that has more experience with T5 HO will speak up and add a little more detail for both our sakes.


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

If you were to go with any 24" dual bulb hight output T5 fixture, you will likely be able to grow almost anything, outside the most light demanding plants. Make sure you are looking in the 6000-7000 Kelvin range for plants.

Something like this

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lig...T5-HO-Light-Fixtures_8980993_102.html?tc=fish


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Good little article on lighting

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I would go with a 55 watt PC and a good reflector. 6500K would be nice too. 2 24 watt t5Ho with good reflectors would be probably a little less light. The lamps themselves only produce 2/3 of the 55 watt PC but the fixture efficiency is a little better which helps to compensate. 3 24 watt T5Ho would be more light but take up around 12" of space however, you could grow anything with that. Anyway, any of those fixtures would do as long as they had good specular reflectors. 2' tanks are a bit of a tough call. You could also put about 150 watts of CFLs in there too if you don't mind the electrical cost. The fixture efficiency when using CFLs is pretty horrible but if you put enough in there it will work. Watch out you don't end up spending so much on a fixture that you would be better off just getting a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## mikesven (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies and very useful information! I can tell I am going to have to pick though the planted tank section of this site a lot more, to pick up on the knowledge. I have been doing some looking around as to what type of lighting is available to me, and have come across a very interesting fixture, that would not end up costing me much more than the dual t5ho fixture someone has posted earlier in the thread. It is a dual 24w t5ho with a 150w metal halide lamp also built it. I am just wondering if something like this may be overkill? The t5ho bulbs are 5000k and the metal halide is 14000k.


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Ya the 150w MH would be overkill, dual t5ho alone is probably enough.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I would go with the glow 24 inchers.. if your going with the basic stuff from local pet shops, you can grow about most of their plants with the dual glow lights. Their reflector is pretty good and efficient. You can get them from aquainspiration. Ask sam for some advice, he will help you out, and you can also check out some of their tanks for inspiration.


----------



## mikesven (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the information jimmyjam! Turns out that place is just right around the corner from me, and I didn't even know it existed. Going to stop by tonight and take a look!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The problem you will have with a twin light fixture regardless of type, is covering the entire tank because of the 18" depth. You may have to lift the light up to get coverage.


----------

